# Upgrade wireless card for laptop?



## simianrelative (Aug 11, 2008)

My laptop often has trouble picking up good signal strength and connecting to wireless networks in cafes, etc. This has occurred even when others around me (especially iBook users) are merrily surfing away.
I have a perfectly functional Gateway ML3109 laptop (components: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2007/Apache/1014550R/1014550Rcl4.shtml) with an 802.11/g wireless card made by Gemtek (model: BCM4318E 11G WMIB-158G21A20 USA). As far as I can tell, this card should work fine. 
1. To get my laptop to pick up wireless networks better, should I replace this card, or invest in a USB wireless adapter? 
2. What should I look for when buying?
3. Will there be any compatibility problems?
Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd probably go for a brand name wireless card first. Personally, I have no use for USB network products unless there's no other choice.


----------

